# High WBC w/Hashi?



## Jezahb

I just was wondering if a high white blood cell count is typical with Hashimotos? My WBC has been elevated for over a year, never severe but above where it should be and similar (according to doc) to what you would see in someone who has recently had the flu. I know Hashi attacks your own body so does this make the white blood cells react? My lymph nodes seem chronically swollen as well in my neck, but again my doc seemed to attribute this to my hashi's. I just know I feel like poo


----------



## CA-Lynn

It would make more sense to me if the WBC was low [especially after autoantibody attack]. Although WBC count can become elevated when there's inflammation.

In Hashimoto's the thyroid becomes increasingly under attack. Sometimes many years after the detection of thyroid antibodies, it starts to undergo a "dense infiltration" - an intrusive invasion - of lymphocytes, plasma cells, and macrophages, and germinal centre formation. Thyroid follicles are progressively destroyed, all the while changing during this destructive process: the cells undergo hyperplasia and oxyphil metaplasia. There is a variable degree of fibrosis, and by the end stage - myxedema - the normal lobular architecture of the thyroid is destroyed and there is extensive fibrosis.

What is the actual count?


----------



## Andros

Jezahb said:


> I just was wondering if a high white blood cell count is typical with Hashimotos? My WBC has been elevated for over a year, never severe but above where it should be and similar (according to doc) to what you would see in someone who has recently had the flu. I know Hashi attacks your own body so does this make the white blood cells react? My lymph nodes seem chronically swollen as well in my neck, but again my doc seemed to attribute this to my hashi's. I just know I feel like poo


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm; maybe an ulta-sound is in order here! I would insist on it. There are many reasons for high WBC.

Do you know how high it is and what the range is given by the lab?

Do you have allergies? The thing I don't like are the lymphs in the clavical. Get that ultra-sound.


----------

